# Murray Wildcat?



## Brett Erdmann (Dec 18, 2017)

Picked this up for my son for Christmas.
I was told it was a 60's Murray Wildcat.
Serial Number on frame is M35232X27094736
Any info would be great as I could not find any.
Thank You,
Brett


----------

